# [Wet Thumb Forum]-FS: 66G tank combo in Vancouver, BC



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

66G Hagen tank (48x16x20) with glass top

wooden stand

corallife aqualights 130Wx2, with legs, bulbs are 6500k used for 6 months, have original box and receipt for warranty

gorgeous pieces of woods and ferns (not yet attached)

80-90 pounds of 50/50 mix of gravel and flourite

two 150 watt heaters

Custom Sea Life 9w double helix UV sterilizer (bulb is only approx. 1 month old)

(fish and powerhead are not included)

Asking for 550 obo.

Thanks,

Steven


----------

